# Bygone Shetlands: Rescued Slides



## cgw (Feb 11, 2021)

Love it when these "lost world" photos turn up:

A Glimpse of a Bygone Life on Scottish Islands, Plucked From the Trash


----------



## Space Face (Feb 11, 2021)

I saw this in our local News.  Excellent stuff.

I've worked in Shetland (and Orkney) and if you ever get the chance to go there, do. They are awesome places.  This is for many reasons and not just for photography. I know @weepete will concur.


----------



## weepete (Feb 12, 2021)

Space Face said:


> I saw this in our local News.  Excellent stuff.
> 
> I've worked in Shetland (and Orkney) and if you ever get the chance to go there, do. They are awesome places.  This is for many reasons and not just for photography. I know @weepete will concur.



Definately, I've got a real soft spot for the islands and Orkney and Shetland are up there among my favorite places to visit. The communities on there are great too, Islanders will very seldom see you stuck.


----------

